# Customized Custom Supressors...



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Am now building customized custom supressors. 

Can do about any design. I am working with Rick @ Battledrum Wraps for nothing but top quality wraps.

PM for more info or interest.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

*More*

Here's some more designs.

Jeremy


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

*Another Katera Design*

Here's another wrap design made for a katera.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

TTT for Jeremy, these suppesors are awesome!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks, Joe.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## ontarget46 (Jul 20, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

All PM's replied.

Sorry it's taken so long was out of town @ a 2 day 3d shoot.


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

Whats the cost of one w/o the decals.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

insatiable said:


> Whats the cost of one w/o the decals.
> Thanks
> Gary


Black with threaded base is $35 TYD

Hoyt Styles are $30 TYD


----------



## Mohican Machine (Feb 29, 2008)

*hoyt*

do you make the side mounts for hoyt?(triangle hole)


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

These are the bow models I have made so far.

Bowtech- 101st, 82nd, General, Tribby
Mathews- Icon, LD
PSE- Xforce 6
Hoyt- Katera, Katera XL
Diamond- Nitrous


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

*More new Designs..*

Here some more designs to look at.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Jeremy, we need to talk man


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Joe what happened? Did the bow fall or something?

Seems odd that the Aluminum would break before the composite.

Please let me know what Happened.

First time I've seen anything like this!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

lkmn said:


> Here some more designs to look at.



I like the design, THanks.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

lkmn said:


> Joe what happened? Did the bow fall or something?
> 
> Seems odd that the Aluminum would break before the composite.
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's a few more completed wrapped ones.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

ttt


----------

